# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  does hgh and igf effect sperm

## taff 44

please can anyone help....... me and my wife are thinking of trying for kids would a 3month course of growth effect my sperm and a mate said igf would be good to take along side growth....would be very gratefull of any advice cheers

----------


## ROIDSR4ME

bump

----------


## DCannon

Not from what I heard.

----------


## higherdesire

as crass as it sounds, every since I have been on the hgh my volume has increased as well as the velocity. I have no idea of potenency.

----------


## ROIDSR4ME

So no one has any experince with HGH and if it makes you sterile or not?

----------


## OH REALLY

one question ROIDSR4ME wht would hgh affect your sperm count... and if it did dont you think someone would put it on the list of bad side affect?

----------


## ROIDSR4ME

OH REALLY I just was asking a simple question, you didnt have to be a smart a$$......... Just because it is not in the side effects does not mean that it does not happen. Considering there has been no real studies on the safety of HGH in high doses for long periods of time I was just asking if users were still having kids while on relatively high does of HGH indefinitely.......

----------


## peteroy01

how high you talking. i wouldnt think HG would lower your sperm count. but i have nothing to back this up

----------


## 100%NATURAL-theGH

I read this earlier today and I'm not sure how accurate the information is as it was an advertisement for sale but interesting. I deleted the brand name out of this post and replaced it with GH:

GH reaction to the decline of sexual function is done from different levels of body tissues, from cells to organs and to the whole system. At the system's level, GH enhances the synthesis of protein and the division of cells, enabling the organs to regenerate. At the tissue's level, the combined metabolism of nitrogen makes muscle tissues grow.
At the hormone's level, there exists a direct feedback relationship between hypophyseal hormones (mostly human growth hormone (hGH))and sex hormones (hormones secreted by ovaries and testes). hGH can act on male and female sterility, enabling sperms and ova to be generated.
At the system's level, GH enhances cardiac function and blood circulation function in body's every part, thus increasing the blood volume pumped into the penis and making penis erect more forcefully and longer. At the same time, GH can improve the formation of cholesterol, increasing HDL and decreasing LDL. HDL has the function of clearing the blood of disease-causing substances. The increase of HDL can make blood circulate move freely and penis erect naturally and forcefully.
GH's repair action to sexual function is noticeable, increasing sexual desire both for man and woman. Besides, man can overcome erection with no strength and prospermia.
A doctor of 63, had no man-and-wife life for 5 years, feeling no interest in sexual life. However, after using for 4 weeks, he regained the sexual function twice a week. Now in his clinic he begins to use GH in treating his patients. Another old man of 80 had a severe heart disease. Because he was too old, the doctors ruled out the possibility to perform heart transplantation for him. The doctors can only adopt a conservative treatment. They gave him GH in the treatment. After several months, the old man's heart disease is cured and his sexual function regained.

----------


## Nitz5785

If you want to produce more sperm, throw in some hcg and you'll be more fertile than the Napa Valley.

----------

